# Autos, Planes and Trains



## the_traveler (Apr 16, 2010)

On April 7, the_traveler flew  from Chez Traveler to Chez Traveler West. This day included a trip by auto to PVD (the airport) and 3 flights to IAD, ORD and PDX (the airport). As much as I hate the TSA “security” and all the other associated stuff of flying, I decided to burn some of my 600,000+ frequent flyer miles!

Upon our arrival at PVD, my traveling companion and I planned on carrying our 2 bags. However at security, the TSA agent discovered he had a tube of toothpaste and a partially full bottle of cologne in his bag. He was told he had to check it or lose the items! So he checked it – for $25!

Now for the ironic part of the incident! My bag that I could carry on is too large to fit inside the CRJ-700 – so it must be gate checked. That means my bag was put in the aircraft hold for $0.00 while his bag is also there at a cost of $25.00!

The flight to IAD was uneventful. When we arrived there, we had a 3-hour layover (no, I didn’t see Gilligan or the Skipper :lol: ) and our next flight was in a different terminal. I discovered that the mobile lounges are still in use! I thought they were to be retired and replaced by a subway?

Our next flight on a 767 was delayed by an AC problem. Eventually we left the gate, but were “put in a hole” (not for a freight) because of the weather around ORD!

We finally arrived into ORD 1 hour and 40 minutes late! This is as bad as some Amtrak trains. In fact, if you notice further down regarding my next Amtrak trip, this delay was *MORE* than my 3 trains *COMBINED*!

Our final flight was delayed somewhat due to our late arrival and the connecting passengers and luggage! We arrived PDX (the other one) almost on time.

After getting a ride to Chez Traveler West – in a Hummer (my limo was in the shop :lol: ) – I worked on tax returns for a few days. But on April 14, I could not stand it any more! :wacko:

I *NEEDED* to ride a train! So I booked the NW circle loop! (PDX-SEA-SPK-PDX) Thanks to a post on AU about the 250 point bonus for using the QT, I registered on April 13 and my trip was April 14! So AU comes thru again! 

I used an AGR redemption for BC from PDX (the real one) to TUK (Tukwila, WA – more on why later) for 1,500 points. Upon checking my account later, I saw the 1,500 deducted, but 150 points added back in! (The 10% bonus!) So BC cost ne only 1,350 AGR points! 

Oh, about the AGR to TUK only – I then bought a coach ticket TUK-SEA for I think <$9. That way I got 2X for riding #506! 

#506 arrived at King St Station a few minutes late, but not many. So I had about 1 hour to wait for #8. It was released from the yard late, but it departed on time.

However half way up Skynomish (sp) Pass, one of the P-42 overheated, and we sat for over 45 minutes! At one point, they had to cut HEP to restart the locomotive.

Once we got moving again, we were down over 1 hour. However, I was semi-glad, since it cut my 2 hour connection in SPK (Spokane) at 12:30 AM to only 1 hour!

The trip back to PDX on #27 along the Columbia River Gorge was gorgeous as always. However with low clouds, many of the mountains were in the clouds. BNSF had *LOTS* of track work, so we had many slow orders. Even so, #27 arrived into PDX only about 10 minutes late.

So all together, these 3 trains may have been late about 1 hour 20 minutes, but the flight from IAD to ORD was late 1 hour 40 minutes!

More to follow!


----------



## rrdude (Apr 16, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> On April 7, the_traveler flew  from Chez Traveler to Chez Traveler West. This day included a trip by auto to PVD (the airport) and 3 flights to IAD, ORD and PDX (the airport). As much as I hate the TSA “security” and all the other associated stuff of flying, I decided to burn some of my 600,000+ frequent flyer miles!
> Upon our arrival at PVD, my traveling companion and I planned on carrying our 2 bags. However at security, the TSA agent discovered he had a tube of toothpaste and a partially full bottle of cologne in his bag. He was told he had to check it or lose the items! So he checked it – for $25!
> 
> Now for the ironic part of the incident! My bag that I could carry on is too large to fit inside the CRJ-700 – so it must be gate checked. That means my bag was put in the aircraft hold for $0.00 while his bag is also there at a cost of $25.00!
> ...


I think, that's about the BEST trip report I have ever read. NOT the best trip, NOT the best descriptive, NOT the best narrative, NOT the best "train stuff". Just the BEST, short Trip Report I've read. Well put together Dave, well done. Not TOO MUCH detail, but enuff. (most ppl Love detail)


----------



## JayPea (Apr 17, 2010)

Too bad you're so antsy, Traveler. If you'd waited until Sunday or Monday, the weather is supposed to be great in these parts, including the Gorge. Besides, I'm off those nights. I could have made the jaunt up to Spokane and blessed you with my presence as you waited at Spokane between trains. Your loss!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:   

Great report!! As long as you had to wait unexpectedly, it's just as well you did on the climb up to Stevens Pass. At least the scenery is beautiful. Once past Wenatchee, it's all rocks, dirt, sand, and sagebrush all the way to Spokane. I'm doing my own version of the Northwest Loop toward the end of June, starting from and returning to Spokane. I will go to Seattle on the EB first, then spend a couple of nights in Seattle. The journey back to Spokane includes a Cascades train to Portland (first class, of course!  ) then the EB to Spokane. This will be a short warm-up for my Bloomington-Seattle trip in August.


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice report, Dave - I'll be out that way next month - looking forward to it!!


----------



## MikefromCrete (Apr 17, 2010)

Couldn't your friend just have dumped the toothpaste and cologne and saved $25? Or was the cologne expensive or hard to find?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 18, 2010)

MikefromCrete said:


> Couldn't your friend just have dumped the toothpaste and cologne and saved $25? Or was the cologne expensive or hard to find?


I really don't know why. I would, but "he didn't know"! :blink: And he flies many times and I take the train! :blink:


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 18, 2010)

Next Installment
​


FYI: On Saturday, I rode the Green Line of MAX to see how convenient it is to Union Station. It is *EXTREMELY* convenient! 

From Union Station and headed eastbound towards the Convention Center, Airport, Gresham or Clackamas, board a Green Line train at 6th and Hoyt! (Make sure it is a Green Line train! It will say Clackamas  ) If going to Union Station from these points, use the stop at 5th and Glisan!

If going to the Airport, you will need to change to a Red Line train. If going to Gresham, you will need to change to a Blue Line train. These can be transferred to at *ANY* stop between Rose Quarter and Gateway.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 25, 2010)

Parts III and IV Combined
​


On 4/23, I just "wasted time" (how do you waste time on a train :huh: ) by riding MAX around Portland. At first, I took the Yellow Line from Expo Center to the Rose Quarter and connectedd to a Green Line MAX to Clackamas. The Clackamas station is the end of the line and is located at the Clackamas Town Center (a mall)! There is also a food court and many other restraurants and stores there. The distance from the station to the food court is under 1,000 feet.

 

After I had lunch, I took a Green Line Max and connected to a Blue Line MAX to the Beaverton TC. This is the connection point to WES, commuter rail. The WES stop is only located less than 100 feet from the MAX stop. And you can use the same MAX ticket!    The only thing about WES is that it operates only during rush hours on weekdays. (Unless they changed, not at all on the weedends!)

 

So I rode WES to Wilsonville (the end of the line and back). I then took a Red Line Max to get back to the airport to be picked up to get back to CTW (Chez Traveler West  :lol:  )!

 

On 4/24, I took a 2X point run from PDX to KEL! After taking the Red Line to the Green Line, I arrived at Union Station for #508 @ 6:15 PM. It departed on time, and arrive KEL near on time. While there, there were 2 BNSF freights that came thru the station! Ane we also passed 3 BNSF freights on the track - 2 were headed the opposite way, but 1 was in the hole for our Talgo!  

 

BTW - The I-5 median running is a few miles north of Woodlawn, WA!

 

#509 arrived back shortly ahead of schedule at 8:55 PM. I then took the Green Line back to CTW.

 

Some riding from 6:15 PM to 8:55 PM and earning 450 AGR points! What better way to spend Saturday night alone?  :huh:


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 27, 2010)

Part V
​

 

On 4/27, I did another 2X point run. But this point run had more of reason then just points!  

 

I rode MAX from CTW and then I rode Ambus #5501    from PDX to SLM (Salem, OR). Due to Amtrak's scheduling, this was the only "train" to get to SLM early enough to catch #14 back to PDX. The Thruway bus was not bad. There were only 11 people on the bus, but the driver said that in the last week it usually had 30-50 passengers on each run!

 

On the ride down I-5, it started raining hard. When we arrived at SLM, it was still a moderate rain. I asked the station agent if there were any restraurants nearby (during the 1 1/2 hour layover). He said there was one across the street, and others a few blocks away. However when I got outside, it was raining harder and the restaurant nearby looked to be a sit down place. So I decided to forego lunch and wait at the station.

 

While waiting a "freight" came thru!  :blink:  I has a power unit, 2 box cars and 3 tank cars! That's it!  :lol:

 

At 2:03 (on time), #14 arrived! The real reason for the point run (besides the points  :lol:  ) was that I was going to meet Edgefan & Mrs Edgefan in PDX. Not known by them was the famous saying "You never know when or where the_traveler will show up!"    I called Mark's phone, and he said "We just left SLM" and I replied "I know". Then I said "I'm on the CS also, in the Sightseer!" Mark and Sharon then came back and escorted me up to the PPC!    So I got to enjoy the PPC for the 1 1/2 hour trip!

 

Mark was kind enough to present me with his Select upgrade coupons and CA passes, since they live in the midwest and they will probably go unused! My thanks go out to Mark!  

 

After our arrival in PDX, we agreed to meet at Caffe Umbria, a coffee bar. After some time there, they joined others for dinner. After hearing the rave reviews on AU about Voodoo Donuts, I decided to walk over and get a box of them to share with the others at CTW! I'm not normally a donut eater, but I must concur that they are *GOOD*!

 

I then took MAX back to CTW!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry that we missed you, Dave - we blew through PDX both all 3 times past. Sounds like you're getting lots of good train riding in out here!


----------



## the_traveler (May 11, 2010)

Part VI & VII
​

On Friday April 30, I took one last 2X point run across the Columbia River to VAN. I took the EB up and a Cascade back. Both were on time and gave me an easy 450 AGR points cheaply.

On Saturday May 2, I was supposed to fly back to RI, but Saturday morning, I said “@#^$ the FFM’s, I’m taking a train!” So I checked on line and bought  (yes I actually spent cash – actually the AGR MasterCard) I bought a ticket for a Cascade up to SEA (Seattle), the EB (in a mid bucket roomette) and the CL to PGH (Pittsburgh). Then I bought () PGH-PHL (Philadelphia) on the Pennsylvanian in BC and PHL-KIN (Kingston) in coach. (The reason for the PGH connection was that any other stop on the CL only routed me via WAS (Washington)!)

The ride up to SEA and the first 3 meals on the EB were good service. Then it went downhill! 

At supper, I had a 7 PM reservation in the Dining Car. So I waited in the Sightseer. I never heard the call on the PA!  The only reason I knew it was called was that the couple I had lunch with also had 7 PM reservations, and I saw them walk thru!

When I got to the Dining Car, I was seated with 3 others who were finishing up. After a while, the server came by to take my order – but he never gave me the menu yet or explained the specials! Then *ONLY* after the meal did he ask me what I wanted for desert and a drink. I chose cheesecake and tea. He brought the cheesecake – but never brought the tea at all!

The following morning, (a different server) took my order for pancakes, and then from others at the table. Only then did I realize she never asked me about juice (which is included with breakfast). She seemed upset that I had to call her back as she was walking away!

The night before, we passed thru ND. I had heard the tracks in ND were rough, but I did not remember how rough! The rails somewhere east of Minot were jointed (or is is joined)) rails, not CWR, and of course at night! It did not make for a peaceful night of sleep!

Speaking of Minot, I have AT&T for my cell phone. All thru MT and ND is mostly a dead zone. The first reliable signal I got was in Minot at 9 PM!

The following day in MN, WI and IL was nice scenery. The bad part is that my sister called and told me that one of our cats died!  

In WI, we got stopped behind a CN freight with a possible hotbox problem for 20 minutes. Then we get stuck behind a Metra train into CHI (Chicago), and arrived about 35 minutes late!

The good thing about the trip was the SCA, Mark! He was around when you needed him and was not around when you didn’t need him! He was also very careful about setting and resetting the beds around my netbook and phone. He earned his tip!

I decided at the last moment (on the EB in WI) to change my paid ticket from CHI-PGH to CHI-TOL (Toledo). Using the Select line, they found a way to route me TOL-PGH-PHL-KIN – the last 2 in BC  – for only 6,500 points (minus the 10% rebate)!

So I used my $90 ticket (CHI-PGH) for the #68 ticket (CHI-TOL). I expected to receive a $22 voucher for the difference, but no. The ticket agent charged it back to my credit card – less the 10% penalty! So I got $19.80 back on my card.

Part of the reason I chose the PGH connection was to go around Horseshoe Curve. But with the 4:30 wake-up call, 5 AM connect and not boarding until 7 AM, I fell asleep on the Pennsylvanian! I woke up and was walking back to the rest room. Luckily it was occupied, because when I looked out the window, I realized that we were ½ way around the Curve!

The remainder of the trip was a normal Amtrak run!

Even with the bad, it was much better than flying!


----------



## the_traveler (May 11, 2010)

Special Part VIII
​

3 days off a train is too much for the_traveler to handle! :lol: So I took a quick "day" trip to PHL on Saturday, May 8 for NTD. I knew many AU members were also going to PHL. So I used a northeast zone award to go KIN-PHL on Saturday morning.

I won't bother with the details, as I'm sure others have or will document it.

After the tour, I took a 3X point run out to DOW (Downingtown, PA). You can't beat 700 points for $13! :lol:

I was going to do another 3X point run to WIL (Wilmington), but due to a power line that fell on the NEC in NJ - and trains being 1-2 hours late - I decided to catch #66 in PHL at midnight. I also met nomis during the wait! 

The suggestion of having eyeshades for sleeping thru the 1 hour stop at NYP works!  (Of course it could have been helped by the 3 beers I had that day too! :lol: ) I woke up very briefly in NHV (New Haven) and for good in NLC (New London). I arrived back at KIN only 9 minutes down!

.................

Thus, this ends the Spring 2010 tour.  Stay tuned for the next installment!


----------



## amamba (May 13, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> After our arrival in PDX, we agreed to meet at Caffe Umbria, a coffee bar. After some time there, they joined others for dinner. After hearing the rave reviews on AU about Voodoo Donuts, I decided to walk over and get a box of them to share with the others at CTW! I'm not normally a donut eater, but I must concur that they are *GOOD*!


Please tell me you got to try the bacon doughnuts!


----------



## the_traveler (May 13, 2010)

amamba said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > After hearing the rave reviews on AU about Voodoo Donuts, I decided to walk over and get a box of them to share with the others at CTW! I'm not normally a donut eater, but I must concur that they are *GOOD*!
> ...


No, I got the "We Choose" variety dozen, and it wasn't chosen. Now I'm forced to go back to PDX! :lol:


----------



## Edgefan (May 22, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Part V
> ​
> 
> 
> ...



It was a great pleasure/surprise to have made the meet on the CS. I still chuckle about that! I wish we had more time in PDX. (I love the rail friendly city!) I look forward to our trip to Chex Traveler East in the latter part of October!


----------



## Edgefan (May 22, 2010)

Oh, and I should have noted that it was only fitting that YOU were able to enjoy the PPC on the last of the AGR portion of our trip! That's Kharma for you! As an aside, I received my new system timetable in the mail yesterday.  That too I find to be a good omen as the Cardinal is on our October itinerary and is a train we have not yet taken. I went with the eastbound, per AU'r recommendations,  as I want to see as much of WV as possible. Take care!


----------

